# My 24 yr old Reeves Turtle



## sibi (Dec 5, 2012)

My reeves turtle had survived death 3 times. Once when when she was young. Another time when our house burned to the ground, and again about 10 years ago when she passed her first egg and had a prolapse in the process. My husband and I take good care of her and it is why she has done so well so far. She weights over 5 lbs, and loves chicken and salmon. She only gets that a couple of times in a year. Her housing is a 55 gal tank with a creative platform that I made out of a plastic container. I could never find a platform for turtles that can hold her weight; so, I made my own...hey, it works. She basks there everyday under her lamp. Since I've had her, I have recently expanded my pets to include 3 sulcatas, one baby box turtle, and a small dog. The sulcatas will inherit my back yard next Spring. Hopefully, that is where they will live out their lives. Unfortunately, I won't be around but I am making arrangements for them in the future.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow...that is something you can be proud of. 24 years! Does anyone know their life span?


----------



## arotester (Dec 5, 2012)

you did a great job. like emysemys said you should be really proud of that,becoz that's some achievment(24 yrs wow!!).


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 9, 2012)

She looks like a very wise old lady. She's beautiful!


----------



## NudistApple (Dec 9, 2012)

She is gorgeous, and you can just tell by her shell how "mature" she is. (-;
You are obviously doing a lot of things right.


----------



## sibi (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, she truly is wise. I think I remember reading that they live about 20 years in capacity. So, she's on borrowed time  she also has a great personality. She does cartwheels for only men, and for one in particular. When she goes to the vet, she puts up such a fuss--truly she's a fighter. But, she can be so funny, most people find it amazing!


----------



## Amber_123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Omg! She is adorable!! How much do babies cost and where do you get them... I have 8 turtles and I want one sooooo bad!


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2013)

That is fantastic. Glad she survived the three close ones.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 9, 2013)

She does not look as destructive as you described on the other thread! 

Do you have pictures for size comparison? 5lbs is huge and I'd love to see her next to a hand or soda can for reference or something 

thanks for sharing


----------

